# Be careful your squat may be radioactive.



## sleep (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone squatting/exploring old hospitals or industrial facilities or scrapping metal should read these pdf files. They contain information about identifying radioactive sources commonly used in these environments. Be careful out there.

http://www.iaea.org/Publications/Booklets/SealedRadioactiveSources/pdfs/flyer_public.pdf

http://www.iaea.org/Publications/Booklets/SealedRadioactiveSources/pdfs/handout_scrap.pdf


----------



## plantsomeseeds (Nov 30, 2009)

eek!! thats pretty terrifying.
thanks for posting this up...


----------



## pillowtron (Nov 30, 2009)

i agree with plant, that is scary!

thank you for the info though


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly (Dec 9, 2009)

i like radioactivity


----------



## nuckfumbertheory (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmm...


...better late than never.


----------



## shapes (Apr 9, 2010)

i cant see the pdf.. anyone mind posting it up non pdf.. cheers


----------



## uliveandyouburn (May 14, 2010)

One of the worst radiological disasters in history happened when a pair of scrappers in Brazil found some cobalt from an x-ray machine and it passed several hands, dosing several people with lethal levels of radiation. 

Goiânia accident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

